# Suicide Drones



## Boon (Sep 7, 2011)

Time to fight jihad with jihad 

*U.S. Army orders its first batch of suicide drones*

Soldiers who fly hand-launched drone scouts to spot enemies on the battlefield may soon get a deadly robotic device capable of also delivering a knockout blow. The U.S. Army has ordered its first batch of small suicide drones that are capable of launching from a small tube, loitering in the sky and then diving at a target upon command.
The backpack-size "Switchblade" drone and its launch tube give individual soldiers a new level of precise control over an explosive weapon. Rather than calling in supporting artillery fire or airstrikes, soldiers can simply launch the Switchblade from out of sight, confirm a target on a live video feed from the drone, and then command the robotic device to arm itself and fly into the target at high speed.
"The unique capabilities provided by the Switchblade agile munition for standoff engagement, accuracy and controlled effects make it an ideal weapon for today's fight and for U.S. military forces of the future," said Bill Nichols, deputy product director at the Army's Close Combat Weapons Systems project office.
Operators can even call off strikes at the last second after arming the Switchblade. That kind of control allows soldiers to retarget in case an enemy moves out of sight, or avoid collateral damage if a civilian wanders too close.
The drone, created by AeroVironment, is able to fly in both autonomous robot mode or as a remotely piloted air vehicle. Either way, its small size and quiet electric motor allow it to approach targets without warning. It can even switch off its motor and glide in for a stealthy attack.
"Just as our small unmanned aircraft systems provide game-changing reconnaissance capabilities to ground forces, Switchblade provides a revolutionary rapid strike capability to protect our troops and give them a valuable new advantage on the battlefield," said Tom Herring, AeroVironment senior vice president and general manager of Unmanned Aircraft Systems.
AeroVironment received a $4.9 million contract from the Army's Close Combat Weapons Systems on June 29. The company publicly announced the deal on Sept. 1.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44412133/ns/technology_and_science-innovation/


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet!  I want a dozen or so.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2011)

I could see this being very handy if you get ambushed, or just need to peek over that peak.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a pretty good idea, will definitely shorten the kill chain if used properly.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 7, 2011)

Would be nice if it could fly up there indefinitely, circle around and be able to provide day-night overhead support to a patrol element (check hilltops, road ahead, etc). I suspect it has a short flight time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 7, 2011)

Prolly a bit more of an intensive school than say Raven operators course.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 7, 2011)

Bad idea, you just removed the Fobbits from the kill chain; how we gonna justify achievement BSM's now?


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Bad idea, you just removed the Fobbits from the kill chain; how we gonna justify achievement BSM's now?



The time honored tradition of lowering the standards.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be nice if they could could arm it with a gunshot detector that detects outside of a certain perimeter, and then be programmed to a "panic" switch (in case things were too hot for manual operation) that sends it into orbit, detects the highest concentration of gunfire outside the predetermined area, and then goes into suicide mode.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 7, 2011)

Headshot said:


> It would be nice if they could could arm it with a gunshot detector that detects outside of a certain perimeter, and then be programmed to a "panic" switch (in case things were too hot for manual operation) that sends it into orbit, detects the highest concentration of gunfire outside the predetermined area, and then goes into suicide mode.



That could be dangerous. How do you program for lets say improvisation by our good guys.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That could be dangerous. How do you program for lets say improvisation by our good guys.


Stage 1 idea, bugs always need to be worked out. I'm talking about ambush situations where the drone is deployed via said "panic" button under certain situations where it is known enemy fire. The panic mode automatically throws it into a mode that focuses on any immediate fire outside a predetermined perimeter, and immediately goes to the heaviest concentration gun fire and takes it out. Sensors on our vehicles and personnel could also be implemented in the form of a chip in some of the tech we already use to distinguish us from them. It would be like using glint tape, only in a digital signature.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That could be dangerous. How do you program for lets say improvisation by our good guys.



Some sort of electronic 'Blue' marker, could be used for multiple sources to get full SA.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 18, 2011)

would love to go to this course to being able to get this. Heard about it over here.


----------



## dknob (Dec 19, 2011)

perfect for Afghanistan


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Why the hell does this stuff get outed to open source?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Emo drones, who would a thunk it.  I wonder if they sit round and listen to the Cure when they're not on task.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool technology, but I could see really bad stuff happening with something like this if you ended up giving it to Pvt. Hooah because nobody else wants to carry it.  Like any weapons system, you need good PID in order to make sure you arent hitting the wrong dudes, and having a lot of experience with Dragoneye/Raven systems Im just not sure you could do that with that level of camera technology.  Maybe entrust it to the FAC/JTAC (if they're not already laden down with tons of other stuff).


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 27, 2011)

Headshot said:


> It would be nice if they could could arm it with a gunshot detector that detects outside of a certain perimeter, and then be programmed to a "panic" switch (in case things were too hot for manual operation) that sends it into orbit, detects the highest concentration of gunfire outside the predetermined area, and then goes into suicide mode.


 
Only if isn't hitting the friendly relief column.



Deathy McDeath said:


> Cool technology, but I could see really bad stuff happening with something like this if you ended up giving it to Pvt. Hooah because nobody else wants to carry it. Like any weapons system, you need good PID in order to make sure you arent hitting the wrong dudes, and having a lot of experience with Dragoneye/Raven systems Im just not sure you could do that with that level of camera technology. Maybe entrust it to the FAC/JTAC (if they're not already laden down with tons of other stuff).


 
Give the TL/PSG and higher a launch code for the tube. Pvt Snuffy can carry but not launch.


----------



## Etype (Jan 2, 2012)

They had some similar things at the SOF Expo a couple years ago. I remember one of them that had a comparable warhead to a 40mm HEDP round- I think that would definitely be a weak link. With the number of dudes that escape Hellfire strikes, a 40mm round sure ain't gonna cut it. Unless your support-by-fire element was already in position, it seems like a pretty big gamble. At that, carrying a backpack just to deliver a grenade, you might as well field Carl Gustavs to the conventional dudes at the platoon level.

As far as using it for PID, a see 99% of GFCs not even carrying damn binos, they think their 4x ACOG is a substitute- epic fail.

IMO, it seems legit to my video game mind, but when I think of real world situations and ask myself, "would this really help?" more often than not, the answer is no. When the answer is yes, I ask myself, "if someone had to carry a backpack to employ this device, is there another manpack type system that I would've rather had?"


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought we've had these for years, aren't they called cruise missiles?


----------



## Etype (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, for Lieutenant generals this is no different than a cruise missile.  For us E-8s/O-4s and below, this would be as close as it gets.


----------

